# The Heroes of Axyr OCC [FULL]



## DarkMaster (Jun 18, 2004)

Since I enjoy my first pbp game as a DM so much I decided to start a second one. It will be held in my Homebrew world. If you want more info on it you could in the http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=87134 for more info about the world. 

This group would start in Axyr the capital of the Axirian empire. Axir being very multicultural any type of character for the core books, psionic and UA will be accepted(except Gestalt) CW and CD are also good. 

I also reserved a spot for a new EnWorld member Wysiwyg who seems really motivated to play in a Pbp game . I would need 3-4 other players. Player would start with 2000xp and 32 point buy


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 18, 2004)

Yep I'm interested. I'd like to play a 3.5 human ranger.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 18, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Yep I'm interested. I'd like to play a 3.5 human ranger.



No problem, I guess you will reuse the one you posted on my other thread .

As for the 2 acres of land. For balance purposes the farm will be far aways an not worth much.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 18, 2004)

Great I'll keep a tab on this thread from now on.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 18, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Great I'll keep a tab on this thread from now on.



One other thing if you are planning to use the ranger you posted on my other thread, notice that at level 2 you cannot have more than 5 ranks in a class skill.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh, I'd like to play. Could I use the Swashbuckler from CW? Or could I use Hong's Knight?

If not one of those, I suppose I would want to play...hmmm...some other type of warrior...human, most likely.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 18, 2004)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> Oh, I'd like to play. Could I use the Swashbuckler from CW? Or could I use Hong's Knight?
> 
> If not one of those, I suppose I would want to play...hmmm...some other type of warrior...human, most likely.



CW and CD are also good will update the header.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 18, 2004)

The setting sounds really quite interesting.  Count me in


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 18, 2004)

What about Hong's Knight?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm interested. Would likt to play a Halfling Paragon, going on Rogue.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 18, 2004)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> What about Hong's Knight?



It looks fairly balanced, trading a few feats for a few skills and power. 

But I would prefer not.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 18, 2004)

Ok. I'll use the swashbuckler then. I'll go 'roll' him up now...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 18, 2004)

The rogue Gallery can be found here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1607199#post1607199


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 18, 2004)

One more spot left


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 18, 2004)

*DION ATHOS is ready for action. Please check.*

DION ATHOS

Race/Gender: Human male
Class/Level: Ranger, 2nd 
Age: 17
Height: 6”5    Weight: 220Lb
Eyes:   Green  Hair: Blond
Skin:   Tanned
XP:     2000

Str: 15 
Dex: 14
Con: 14
Int: 14
Wis: 12
Cha: 10

LANGUAGES
Mergovian
Axyrian
Elf
Halfling

AC:    16
HP:    16
Init.: +6

SAVING THROWS
Fortitude +5
Reflex +5
Will +1

SKILLS 
Skill Name      Total [Stat + Ranks + Misc]
Climb             +7  [ +2 +5    ]
Hide              +7  [ +2 +5    ]
Listen            +7  [ +2 +5    ]
Move Silently     +7  [ +2 +5    ]
Search            +7  [ +2 +5    ]
Spot              +7  [ +2 +5    ]
Ride 			+7  [ +2 +5    ]
Jump 			+7  [ +2 +5    ]
Survival         +10  [ +1 +5 +4 ]
Swim 			+5  [ +2 +3    ]
Heal 			+5  [ +2 +3    ]
Know. Mergovia 	+5  [ +2 +1 +2 ]
Know. (Nature) 	+5  [ +2 +3    ]

FEATS
Improved Initiative
Weapon Focus
Track
Wild Empathy
Favored Enemies: Orcs
Two weapon style

COMBAT
WEAPON 		Attack 	Damage	Critical Range
Short Sword x2 	+5/+5 	1d6+3 	19-20 x2 
Quarterstaff 	 +5 		1d6+3 	20 x2 

EQUIPMENT
Item Cost Weight Location
Backpack 2gp 2lb -
Bedroll ½d 3lb Backpack
Flint & Steel 1d - Backpack
Waterskin 1d 4lb Backpack
Rope, 50ft 1d 10lb Backpack
Pouch 1d ½lb -
Master Chain shirt 250d 25lb Body

RATIONS
Trail Rations 7 days

WEALTH 
Uther’s Ancestral Estate (2 square miles).
38 Drar

BACKGROUND
Dion was found as a babe near a beautiful woman who died shortly after childbirth in a mountain cave in the outskirts of Mergovia by Uther, an elderly woodsman. The only peculiar item found on his mother was a silver medallion, depicting a falcon grasping a rose in its claws on one side, and the words “Athos Mitas Alvia CCIX” on the other. As of yet, nothing has been found about Dion or his origins. Uther raised Dion as his own son, teaching him the skills of the ranger.
Dion had a hard time growing up amongst other youths who would always regard him as an outsider. He has been very reclusive for most of his life. Last year Uther contracted a lung disease that let him wither slowly to his death. The mighty woodsman is no more. He left no children other then his foster child Dion. His estate, two square miles of farming land, were handed down to Dion. Dion has decided to gain some wealth by adventuring in stead of becoming a farmer.


----------



## Storminator (Jun 18, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> One more spot left



I would love to get in on a game that lasts. Pick me! Pick me! 

PS


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 18, 2004)

Storminator said:
			
		

> I would love to get in on a game that lasts. Pick me! Pick me!
> 
> PS



You are in. 

I will close the recruiting.


----------



## Storminator (Jun 18, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> You are in.
> 
> I will close the recruiting.



Woo hoo! Hexblade coming up!

PS


----------



## Rayex (Jun 18, 2004)

Is a Desert Halfling Paragon fine by you?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 19, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Is a Desert Halfling Paragon fine by you?



No problem, but the Athletic prowess bonus will apply to sleight of hand and hide instead of climb and jump.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

Are these guys going to meet our 'heroes of Mergovia?'


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 19, 2004)

No plan for now but who knows.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 19, 2004)

Actually I am thinking about it. When and if I do it the character should be much at a much higher level.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 19, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> No problem, but the Athletic prowess bonus will apply to sleight of hand and hide instead of climb and jump.




Thats actually the reason I want to be a desert halfling


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmm, I'm thinking about making a Battle Sorcerer from UA.  Would that be OK with you, DarkMaster?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 19, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Thats actually the reason I want to be a desert halfling



After seeing your character, I guess you changed your mind.

In Axyr most Halfling lives among the humans. Some settle down and blend with the local populace(mostly humans, elves and halfling). There is still some nomadic tribes living in the wilderness. These tribes are a bit more xenophobic and do not blend well with the other races or tribes.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 19, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm thinking about making a Battle Sorcerer from UA.  Would that be OK with you, DarkMaster?



No problem. I really like the battle sorcerer, it is an arcane caster that can see some action even at low level.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 19, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm thinking about making a Battle Sorcerer from UA.  Would that be OK with you, DarkMaster?



One other thing you will get the Eschew Material feat for free at 1st and you can select a one hand exotic weapon as your weapon of choice (Bastard sword, dwarven war axe and orc double axe included).


----------



## Rayex (Jun 19, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> After seeing your character, I guess you changed your mind.
> 
> In Axyr most Halfling lives among the humans. Some settle down and blend with the local populace(mostly humans, elves and halfling). There is still some nomadic tribes living in the wilderness. These tribes are a bit more xenophobic and do not blend well with the other races or tribes.





Yup, I stayed with the regular Halfling.


----------



## Storminator (Jun 19, 2004)

Can I get the Thug feat from Forgotten Realms? Gives +2 to Initiative and +2 to Intimidate.

 PS


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> No problem. I really like the battle sorcerer, it is an arcane caster that can see some action even at low level.



Great 




			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> One other thing you will get the Eschew Material feat for free at 1st and you can select a one hand exotic weapon as your weapon of choice (Bastard sword, dwarven war axe and orc double axe included).



Ah, very nifty, thanks


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 19, 2004)

Storminator said:
			
		

> Can I get the Thug feat from Forgotten Realms? Gives +2 to Initiative and +2 to Intimidate.
> 
> PS



Goes well with an HexBlade Ok.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 22, 2004)

The playing the game thread can be found here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1612724#post1612724


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's my character.  I'm still working on his background, but the stats should give you a bit of an idea of where I'm heading with Ivar.


*Ivar Cadfael*
*Human Battle Sorcerer 2, CG*

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 16 (+3)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 STR]
Ranged: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 15 [8 + 5 (levels) + 2 (CON)]
Armor Class: 16 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 4 (Chain Shirt)]
Initiative: +6 [+2 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Masterwork bastard sword (+4 to hit, 1d10+2 dmg (1d10+3 when used two-handed), Crit 20/x3)
Light crossbow (+3 to hit, 1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2)

*Armor:*
Masterwork chain shirt (+4 AC, -1 armor penalty)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +1 [+0 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +5 [+2 base, +3 DEX]
Will: +2 [+0 base, +2 WIS]


*Feats:*
Eschew Materials (free Battle Sorcerer feat)
Combat Casting (1st level feat)
Improved Initiative (bonus human feat)


*Skills:*
Concentration +6 (5 ranks, +1 Con)
Intimidate +8 (5 ranks, +3 Cha)
Ride +4 (2.5 ranks, +2 Dex)
Spellcraft +5 (5 ranks, +0 Int)


*Languages:*
Axyrian, Mergovian.


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus skill point at every level (4 at 1st).
Bonus feat at 1st level.
Favored Class: Any.
No spell failure chance from light armor when casting battle sorcerer spells.
Proficient with bastard sword.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 5/4
DCs: 13/14
Spells Known: 4/1
Cantrips: Disrupt Undead, Light, Mending, Ray of Frost.
Level 1: Burning Hands.


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- Flint and steel
- Grappling Hook
- 50' Silk Rope
- _Scroll of Enlarge_
- _Scroll of Magic Weapon_
- 2 Sunrods
- Whetstone
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- Masterwork chain shirt (250 AG)
- Masterwork bastard sword (385 AG)
- Light Crossbow
- 20 Crossbow bolts
- 2 Daggers
- 2 AG, 7 sp

Total Weight Carried: 55 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  2,000
Next Level: 3,000


**********

Light Warhorse: *CR:* 1; *Size:* L; *Type:* Magical Beast; *HD:* 3d8+9; *hp* 22; *Init:* +1; *Spd:* 60 ft; *AC:* 14 (flatfooted 13, touch 10); *BAB/Grapple:* +2/+9; *Attk:* Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3 dmg), Full attack 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3 dmg); *SQ:* Low-light vision, Scent; *AL:* N; *Sv:* Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2; *Str* 16, *Dex* 13, *Con* 17, *Int* 2, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 6.
*Skills:* Listen +4, Spot +4.
*Feats:* Endurance, Run.

*Carrying:*  Bit and bridle, Military saddle, Saddlebags: (80 crossbow bolts, 14 day's trail rations, 2 full waterskins, 7 day's feed, spade, tent).  Total Weight: 179 lb.

Total Weight carried (including rider): 394 lb.  Load: Medium

**********

*Height:* 5' 8"
*Weight:* 160 lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 20


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 22, 2004)

Could you post it in the rogue gallery.

The saves are not good 
Fort Ok
Ref base +0, Dex +2 = +2
Will Base +3, Wis +0,= +3

HP 14. I really have to check again the DMG3.5 to make sure that I am right about the even and odd improvement

As for your horse I guess you are using the sorcerer/wizard familiar option where you can replace your familiar by an animal compagnion using the druid table. Then you have to add the following abilities: Link and share spell. and the bonus trick in your case will be attack, since it's a light warhorse and the druid is only allowed horse(light or heavy) In that case the horse would be free if not already. If you prefer to have a normal light warhorse and a familiar later that is fine too.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Could you post it in the rogue gallery.



Done.




			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The saves are not good
> Fort Ok
> Ref base +0, Dex +2 = +2
> Will Base +3, Wis +0,= +3



Fixed.  Sorry about that, a copy-and-paste error from another character :/




			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> HP 14. I really have to check again the DMG3.5 to make sure that I am right about the even and odd improvement



Fixed.




			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> As for your horse I guess you are using the sorcerer/wizard familiar option where you can replace your familiar by an animal compagnion using the druid table. Then you have to add the following abilities: Link and share spell. and the bonus trick in your case will be attack, since it's a light warhorse and the druid is only allowed horse(light or heavy) In that case the horse would be free if not already. If you prefer to have a normal light warhorse and a familiar later that is fine too.



Huh, I hadn't thought of that.  If that's OK with you, I'd really like to have the warhorse as Ivar's animal companion


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2004)

For the two in the bar I will wait to see what the others do before I post, otherwise thing could get desynchronise


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 24, 2004)

I've been following the heated discussion about the wimpy ranger. An idea that arouse is that favored enemy is not neccessarily someone that the ranger hates, as some one the ranger is most familiar with and as a result knows that race's weakpoints.

If that is the case, and seeing that we have not encountered any action as of yet, can I choose humans as favoured enemy instead of orc?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 24, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> For the two in the bar I will wait to see what the others do before I post, otherwise thing could get desynchronise




OK, I'll hold my horses for now then.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2004)

yes and the ranger is not wimpy, it's one of my favorite class 

The ranger/Barbarian in my table game campaing has human has favorite enemy. 

The ranger is not the best fighter, but it is one of the most versatile character, good fighting skills, good skills, tracking (can be quite powerfull to track fleeing enemy, even underground), a bunch of other ability, 2 good saves. What more can you ask. 

Because you are chaotic it could be possible for you to multiclass with barbarian that could reflect the dual nature of the character, father is Axyrian highly disciplined and the mother from Kroush completly wild and unpredictable. 

If you are interested that is something we can discuss. 

Staying straight Ranger has also some big advantages. up to you


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> OK, I'll hold my horses for now then.



Well if you have idea, continue the discussion with Wysiwyg, I was just saying that it will be hard for me to add to your discussion before I know what the others do


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Another thing I use a lot of the skill without you knowing. In my last post the spoiler to Dion is a good example where he was the only one to spot something. 
I say that because I don't want you to beleive that I never use the skill system. Same for social interaction with NPC a lot of roll that you won't be aware.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jun 29, 2004)

Darkmaster, if it's ok with you, I want to revamp my ranger. I noticed that rangers cannot get weapon specialization. I'm going to change him to an archer type ranger in stead of the TWF style.

Let me know how you feel.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 29, 2004)

No Problem with didn't fight yet


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 29, 2004)

If there are any spots left, I'd love to play.  If not, put me on your alternates list.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 29, 2004)

Nac Mac, what type of character would like to play, this group could get the help of a divine caster. If you own the complete Divine there are nice alternatives to cleric.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 29, 2004)

I do own complete divine, and that might be fun.  Maybe I'll play a dwarven cleric or favored soul of Moradin.  I'll work on him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 29, 2004)

This game is currently set a few months before the events in Mergovia in which Telic is involved.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 2, 2004)

I will wait a bit since thread subscriptions were deleted a few days ago.

Also I will be in vacation far away from any internet connections between July 17 to July 31


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 10, 2004)

Like I said in the rogue gallery. I guess we will have to wait for the european to come back from vacation before we can continue.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 19, 2004)

If you are still interested in the game please answer this post. People who will not reply will be NPC'ed and eventually replaced.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 19, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 20, 2004)

Rayex, go ahead and post, Swee just found his aunt entering the kitchen with two heavily armored city guard.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm going to bale out. Thanks for the fun (while it lasted).


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 20, 2004)

No Problem Wysiwyg


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2004)

*Any openings left?*

I'd love to try 3.5 Psionics. I'm not sure about race and class yet, but something Psi. Maybe a soul knife multiclassing with a bit of Psy Warrior eventually? 

Scotley


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 21, 2004)

Scotley, It looks like I will need an extra player so go ahead and submit your character.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey, I'm still in   Sorry about the gap in posting, a combination of factors got in the way.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Scotley, It looks like I will need an extra player so go ahead and submit your character.




Cool, I'll get to work on it. 

Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2004)

Rell Sunharrow
Half-Giant
Soul Knife 1
Exp: 2000

Str:17
Dex:12
Con:14
Int:12
Wis:14
Cha:12
Height: 7'10"
Weight: 350
Age: 39
Hp:12
Power Points:4
AC:16, 11 Touch, 14 Flat Footed
Armor Check Penalty: -1
Init: +1
Alignment: NG
Languages: Common (Axyrian), Giant

Race/Class Abilities/Feats: Power Attack, Low-Light Vision, Acid Acclimated (+2 saves vs. Acid), Powerful Build (treat as large when favorable), Naturally Psionic (2 Psi points), Psi-Like ability (Stomp 1/day at 1/2 level), Mind Blade, Weapon Focus (Mind Blade), Wild Talent (2 pp, take psi feats), Proficiency with simple weapons, light armor and shields. 

Class Skills: 

Autohypnosis (Wis):4 (2 ranks +2)
Climb (Str):3 (0 ranks +3)*
Concentration (Con):3 (1 rank +2)
Craft (Int):1 (0 ranks +1)
Hide (Dex):1 (0 ranks +1)*
Jump (Str):5 (0 ranks +3 +2 Syn)
Knowledge (Psi) (Int):2 (1 rank +1)
Listen (Wis):4 (2 ranks +2)
Move Silently (Dex):2 (1 rank +1)*
Profession--Miner (Wis):3 (1 ranks +2) 
Spot (Wis):4 (2 ranks +2)
Tumble (Dex):6 (5 ranks +1)*

Important Cross Class skills:

Balance (Dex):3 (0 ranks +1 +2 Syn)*
Heal (Wis):2 (0 ranks +2)
Search (Int):2 (1 rank +1)
Sense Motive (Wis): 2 (0 ranks +2)
Survival (Wis):2 (0 ranks +2)
Swim (Str):3 (0 ranks +3)**

Other skills Usable Untrained: 

All +1, but Escape Artist*

Saves: Fort--0+2=2, Ref--2+1=3, Will--2+2=4

Bab: 0

Soul Knife: Large Short Sword 1d8  Crit--19-20 x2 +4 Attack and +3 damage

Large Javelin: +1 Attack 1d8+3 x2 crit  range--30' (has 8)

MW Large Long Spear: +4 Attack 1d10+4 x3 crit

Large Morning star: +1 Attack 1d10+3 x2 crit

Armor: MW Chain Shirt, MW Light Steel Shield

Other Gear: Backpack, Explorers Outfit, Traveler's Outfit, Cortier's Outfit, Bedroll, Belt pouchesx2, Rope Hempen 50', torchx3, MW Miner's tools (pick, spade, hammer, scale), Quiver sized for javelins, Waterskinx2, Potion of Cure Light wounds, Sunrod, Flint and Steel, Blanket-winter. 

Cash: 10 gp, 8 sp, 7 copper

Appearance/Personality: Rell is a big man even amoung half-giants. He is tall yet very broad and powerfully built. He has the muscles that come from a life of hard physical labor. His skin is a coppery color with coal black hair and eyes the gray of flint. His hair is oiled and carefully tied in a braid that hangs to mid back. His hands are callosed and permanently acid stained a somewhat grayer shade. He Wears his chain shirt covered by brightly colored shirts with dark work pants. Stout well worn work boots come almost to his knees. Miner's tools hang at his belt with a morning star, while a quiver full of javelins is on his shoulder.  
Rell smiles often and has an open friendly face, but his size and strangeness often cause people to overlook these features. Rell is slow to anger and very tolerant as a member of a slave race must be, but he was raised a free citizen and a resentment of injustice simmers just below the surface. Rell has had a fairly sheltered life in the mines and as he wanders Axyr the locals can spot him for a rural bumkin come to town for the first time. 

Background/History: Rell was born in a mining community near silver mines. His father is a local hero. His Psionic ability allowed him to help thwart an attack on the mines. For this he and his family were given freedom. However, life remained hard. They continued to work along side the slaves for a small wage. Eventually, Rell--a younger child--decided he did not want to die working the mines. He began to fight in some local arena style matches and discovered he has his father's talent for psionics. He was never especially good compared to other half-giants, but his ability to produce the soul knife was interesting to the audience and he was popular. Dreaming of bigger and better things he set off for the capital to make his fortune.

Scotley


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 23, 2004)

Scotley, I will have to read the soulknife. I have the book but never actually read what it could do. I wasn't interested in a psionic that doesn't really have psionic power. As for Half Giant they were not part of my world, but reading their description it seems fairly easy to introduce them. They are a created race. They were created with the Axarian Empreror benediction. Very important silver mines were discovered recently and the race was created to work in those mines. Very few lives very old in these because of their highly acidic nature. You will have to replace the fire resistance bonus by a acid resistance bonus. 

The rest I left it up to you, I could Rell ended up in Axyr?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> You will have to replace the fire resistance bonus by a acid resistance bonus.
> 
> The rest I left it up to you, I could Rell ended up in Axyr?




I'll make the change when I put the final draft in the RG. Thanks for working him into your world. As to background, how about his parents were slaves and did something heroic or memorable and gained freedom for themselves and their children? Rell spent most of his life a free man amoung slaves and finally couldn't take it any more. He wandered to the big city to make his fortune. Perhaps in the arena. I'll work on it. I have to go out of town, but should have a final draft Tues. or Wed. 

Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2004)

Dark Master,

I edited my previous post with a full character. I just need your approval and I'll post in the Rogue's Gallery. How do I get Rell into the action?

Scotley


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 29, 2004)

What do you think of working in the kitchen of the Sleeping Swordfish, while looking for great deeds. Like this you could start right away in the Kitchen with Swee.

If you agree you can post right away.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> What do you think of working in the kitchen of the Sleeping Swordfish, while looking for great deeds. Like this you could start right away in the Kitchen with Swee.
> 
> If you agree you can post right away.




That will be fine with me. Consider Rell to be pealing potatoes in the kitchen. I'll get the character into the rogues gallery and post late this evening. Thanks,
Scotley


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 1, 2004)

I have two spots open. Please read a bit the related threads to see if it fits your style of play and propose your characters. Same rules as the other already existing character.


----------



## Thels (Sep 1, 2004)

I love lowlevel games!

I'm a little confused as to what characters are still in the game though, I'm guessing it's:
Halfling Paragon
Half-Giant Soulknive
Human Battle Sorceror

If that's the current party, I'd like to take up the roll of Paladin.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 1, 2004)

Correct, a Paladin should be interesting.


----------



## spinmd (Sep 1, 2004)

I would be interested in the last spot, if it is still available.  Any room for a gray elf rogue/wizard?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I don't like too much the "other" elf race, I will say yes but impose a -2 on Wis
so the grey elf will have the following racial adjustments: +2 Int, +2 Dex, -2 Con, -2 strength, -2 Wis.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks like the HexBlade is still in, Thels if you are still interested you can post your Paladin.


----------



## Thels (Sep 2, 2004)

*Eliss Sunbright*

*Class:* Paladin
*Race/Sex:* Human/Female
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Deity:* Pelor
*Level:* 2 *Exp:* 2000
*Hit Points:* 15 (2d10)
*Armor Class:* 19 (Base 10, Banded +6, Shield +2, Dex +1)
*Initiative:* +1 (Dex +1)

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +2/+5
*Melee:* Longsword +5 to hit, 1d8+3 damage, 19-20/x2 critical
*Ranged:* Longbow +3 to hit, 1d8 damage, 20/x3 critical
*Fortitude:* +6 (Base 3, Con +0, Cha +3)
*Reflex:* +4 (Base 0, Dex +1, Cha +3)
*Will:* +4 (Base 0, Wis +1, Cha +3)

*Abilities*
• Str: 16 (+3)
• Dex: 12 (+1)
• Con: 10 (+0)
• Int: 10 (+0)
• Wis: 12 (+1)
• Cha: 16 (+3)

*Languages:*
• Common

*Feats:*
• Animal Affinity
• Mounted Combat

*Skills:*
• Diplomacy +4 (1 Rank, +3 Cha)
• Handle Animal +10 (5 Ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Feat)
• Heal +4 (1 Rank, +1 Wis, +2 Equipment)
• Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +1 (1 Rank, +0 Int)
• Knowledge (Religion) +1 (1 Rank, +0 Int)
• Ride +10 (5 Ranks, +1 Dex, +2 Feat, +2 Synergy)
• Sense Motive +2 (1 Rank, +1 Wis)

*Racial Traits:*
• Medium size
• Speed: 30
• Bonus Feat at 1st level
• Bonus Skillpoint at each level
• Automatic languages: Common
• Bonus languages: Any
• Favored class: Any

*Class Traits:*
• Hit Points per level: d10 + Con modifier
• Skills per level: 2 + Int modifier
• Class skills: Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), 

Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) 

(Int), Knowledge (Religion) (Int), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), 

Sense Motive (Wis)
• Weapon proficiency: All Simple, All Martial
• Armor proficiency: Light, Medium and Heavy
• Shield Proficiency
• Aura of Good
• Code of Conduct
• Detect Evil
• Divine Grace
• Lay on Hands (6/day)
• Smite Evil (1/day)

*Equipment:*
• Explorer's Outfit 0lb 0cp
• Belt Pouch ½lb 1gp
• Silver Holy Symbol 1lb 25gp
• Signal Whistle 0lb 8sp
• Waterskin 4lb 1gp
• Banded Mail 35lb 250gp
• Heavy Steel Shield 15lb 20gp
• Longsword 4lb 15gp
• Longbow 3lb 75gp
• Arrows x50 7½lb 25sp
• Backpack 2lb 2gp

• Healer's Kit 1lb 50gp
• Whetstone 1lb 2cp
• Hemp Rope 10lb 1gp
• Grappling Hook 4lb 1gp
• Crowbar 5lb 2gp
• Flint and Steel 0lb 1gp
• Bullseye Lantern 3lb 12gp
• Oil x10 10lb 1gp
• Torch 1lb 1cp
• Candle x5 0lb 5cp
• Sack x5 2½lb 5sp
• Clay Mug 1lb 2cp
• Trail Rations x5 5lb 25sp
• Small Steel Mirror ½lb 10gp
• Soap 1lb 5sp
• Bedroll 5lb 1sp
• Winter Blanket 3lb 5gp
• Cold Weather Outfit 7lb 8gp

*Money:* 1gp, 2sp, 5cp
*Current Weight:* 132lb, Medium

*Dawnstrider*

*Race/Sex:* Heavy Warhorse/Male
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Hit Points:* 30 (4d8+12)
*Armor Class:* 14 (Base 10, Natural +4, Size -1, Dex +1)
*Initiative:* +1 (Dex +1)

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +3/+11
*Attack:* Hoof/Hoof/Bite +6/+6/+1 to hit, 1d6+4/1d6+4/1d4+2 

damage
*Fortitude:* +7 (Base 4, Con +3)
*Reflex:* +5 (Base 4, Dex +1)
*Will:* +2 (Base 1, Wis +1)

*Abilities*
• Str: 18 (+4)
• Dex: 13 (+1)
• Con: 17 (+3)
• Int:  2 (-4)
• Wis: 13 (+1)
• Cha:  6 (-2)

*Feats:*
• Endurance
• Run

*Skills:*
• Listen +5 (4 Ranks, +1 Wis)
• Spot +4 (3 Ranks, +1 Wis)

*Racial Traits:*
• Large size
• Speed: 50
• Low-light vision
• Scent

*Learned Traits:*
• Attack
• Attack all
• Come
• Down
• Heel
• Stay

*Equipment:*
• Bit and Bridle 1lb 2gp
• Riding Saddle 25lb 10gp
• Saddlebags 8lb 4gp
• Feed x5 50lb 25cp

*Current Weight:* 84lb, Light


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 2, 2004)

Seems Ok, I just did a quick check. Interesting character, a Paladin with Con 10.

Now how do we introduce her in the campaign, any toughts on her background


----------



## Thels (Sep 2, 2004)

*Background:*
Eliss' father, Michael Sunbright, was stable manager in the hamlet of Iskold, taking care of the horses and hunting dogs of the local lord, Lord Gunthrop, and those of his family and visitors. Though the Gunthrop's estates were small in comparison to the neighbouring feuds, they took pleasure in seeing the people in the town prosper and enjoy their daily life. Eliss' mother died a few years after Eliss' birth, so she spent a lot of her youth in the stables with her father, playing with the animals or helping out her father. When her father was too busy to oversee her, she was taken care of in the local church with the other orphins, where a priest educated them elementary subjects and occasionally told them some words about Pelor, while at other moments the children were kept busy with little chants.

When she grew old enough to ride, she spent ample time exercizing the horses. She had grown interest in Pelor, and frequently returned to the church, asking the priest to tell her more about him. As she grew older, she became kind of affectionate of the lord's son, Samwise Gunthrop, a young and handsome man, a little older than Eliss. Samwise received training as a knight, something his father assumed usefull when he would one day inherit the title, and thus, as part of his training, rode out daily on his horse Vigilance, a huge pureblack horse, the shafts nearly 8 feet high, a beauty that his father needed to make a lot of agreements for to aquire.

One day when Eliss came back to town after riding one of the horses, she was startled by all the activity going on. Several noblemen were present at the stables in full battlegear, Samwise among them, as Michael was busy readying the horses, assisted by some of the peasents. Other townsfolk stood around in leather clothes, equipped with spears and crossbows. Claiming the horse she arrived on, Michael ordered Eliss to go home and seek shelter. The noblemen rode out on their horses, the peasents running after them with their weapons, as did Michael. After Eliss recovered from her surprise, she started asking the few people she could see about the goingons of just ago, but most were busy hurrying themselves home. It took a little while before Eliss found out a group of bandits was signaled and the noblemen rode out to rout them. With both people she cared for on the line, Eliss went after the townsfolk, hoping to catch up with them.

Though the group left an obvious trail, making it easy for Eliss to follow their whereabouts, she was unable to actually catch up with them. Much later that day, when it grew dark already, she stumbled upon the battered group of townsfolk. Though the bandits were defeated and forced to flee, it came with great cost as nearly all of the noblemen and quite a lot of the other townsfolk lost their lives that day. Eliss discovered that her father was among the fallen. Samwise still lived, but was grieviously wounded and might not make it to morning. Mourning over her father's death, Eliss went to visit Michael. He informed her of the battle, how they followed a small group of what seemed to be caught unaware bandits when they suddenly found themselves ambushed from two sides by additional bandits that had hidden themselves in the shrubs. Though he had no details of her father's personal combat, he could very well describe her the man that had brought him his own injuries. When she asked him if she could have something personal to remember him by, he nodded. A little later, he stopped breathing. Silently she closed his eyes and mourned again. Then she took Samwise's pendant which she recognized as nearly identical to the priest's pendant, a large silver symbol in the shape of a sun with a man's face in the center. When she looked for the horses, she noticed that Vigilance, who was a little big and harsh for her taste, was also dead, but her favorite horse, Dawnstrider, a well lot smaller than Vigilance, but quite sturdy, brown with while socks and a single white spot on his neck, had survived after the nobleman he carried was shot off his back.

She quickly rode to town and asked permission to speak to Lord Gunthrop. When she informed that it was involving his late son, Lord Gunthrop granted her permission to enter. She quickly narrated the recent events, and informed him she was seeking to slay the bandit described by Samwise, to gain vengeance on Michael and Samwise and hoping to prevent further bloodspill. She was hoping he could give her some aid in materials. Lord Gunthrop, angry at his son's death, granted her wish, and gave her the horse of her pick that wasn't owned by a living nobleman, as well as decent weapons and armor. The latter would take a few days to adjust to her body.

Eliss returned to the church, to make a farewell prayer for her father and Samwise, as well as praying for Pelor's guidance. When she ended her prayers, the priest came to see her. She quickly briefed him about the recent events and asked him about Samwise's pendant. When he found out about her motives, he ordered her to come by every day while she was waiting for the armor, instructing her in a few special chants reserved for the true followers of Pelor, hoping the girl would heed the calling and gain his blessings. He informed her that great powers may come to those who go in his name, but only if they use that powers for the greater good, not for self-gain. Eliss was a little wary about this indoctrine, but thought upon herself as good-natured at heart, so she hoped it would all work out.

A few days later her armor was ready. Eliss packed her stuff, prepared Dawnstrider, said goodbye to the townsfolk and left in the direction of the bandits. A few days later she arrived at another village and learned there were indeed bandits sighted in the neighbourhood. She decided to stay at the village. When the bandits attacked, she helped the peasents defend it. The bandits were easily routed when she discovered this was only a small offspring group of the large group that fought her townsfolk, Samwise's murderer not among them. She decided to travel to Axyr in the hope of finding people that were capable of tracking and fighting bandits and willing to help the cause.

*Appearance:*
With 5'4" and 152lb Eliss is as long but a little heavier than the average woman. Although she has a goodlooking face, the sad look in her eyes make it unattractive. Her thick black hair is rudely cut short and bound together in a knot at the back of her head. Though she keeps an eye open to her surroundings, she looks distant, indifferent about things. She walks around in her heavy armor, her backpack and waterskin tossed over her shoulder, her weapons at hand, almost indifferent to the weight of her gear. The only part that seems to shine is Samwise's pendant, hanging down her neck, displayed over her armor.


----------



## Thels (Sep 2, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Seems Ok, I just did a quick check. Interesting character, a Paladin with Con 10.
> 
> Now how do we introduce her in the campaign, any toughts on her background




Uhh, yeah, I was working on that, but I went overboard again, as I was on that line where I couldn't make a decent end to it... :\


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok why would a group of Bandit heads towards THE "Capital of the known world" 

I find that her training for Paladinhood was a bit quick. Also after reading her story I don't feel she is convinced about Pelor's cause. Maybe that's what you want, play a paladin that is still questioning her faith. This character has a lot of roleplaying potential. 

I was thinking of having her deal with the Bandit. Then having Lord Gunthrop calling for her services again, having been impressed by her former deeds. But how could a low level paladin could deal with a horde of Bandit that almost killed an entire village and a few knights.

What about this. Since most of the villager able to fight were killed by the bandit, she decided to seek help in the capital. Still young and innexperienced she heads there hoping that she could get an audience with one of the Empress Emissary.

Feel free to come up with something else this was just a suggestion.

Also English is not my first language, so if you don't mind English mistake here and there you should enjoy the game.


----------



## Thels (Sep 2, 2004)

She's not stupid and knows well she can't take on the group of bandits on her own. she's hoping more to join any force that's trying to stop them, similar to the townsfolk from her local village.

Heh, now I reread it, that last part indeed sounded odd. I meant that she was to visit the city, to find people that could tell her of the whereabouts of the bandits (surely authoroties keep track of large groups of bandits?) and provide help about how to track them.

I changed her history around, so there's more backbone to her link with Pelor, but that still makes her quite short on her actual experience as a paladin. Sigh, maybe I should just store the storyline for a paladin that starts with 0xp and write up a new one 

English ain't my native language either


----------



## spinmd (Sep 2, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Looks like the HexBlade is still in, Thels if you are still interested you can post your Paladin.




If the Hexblade is in, is there still another spot?  I still would like to join, but I would be a High Elf instead of a Gray Elf (based on the additional -2 to wisdom).

If there is one more spot, I can post a character for your consideration and approval this evening.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 2, 2004)

spinmd, unfortunatly there is no place left.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 2, 2004)

Thels, we can go with that, and assume that Lord Gunthrop provided her with a few warrior escorting her to the capital. He also gave her a document with his seal to give to the emissary to prove her identity. On their way to the capital they encountered a few gobelins while crossing the Old Marsh, The warriors were able to convince you that while more dangerous this path was much quicker. 

The Bandits, which are somehow connected, overheard about your mission and ambushed your group a few kilometers from the capital. The ambush was well prepared and your group lacking awareness skills was completly caught off guard. After figthing with all she got, Eliss got hit in the stomach and fell on the ground. She was left for dead. (OoC She stabilise at -8 HP or something). 

She just wake up, lying in the back of a small cart. her eyes can discern the tall spire of Axir, normally she would have been all exited to go there but now she is more preocupied by what happen since she got wounded. She looks around and notice that she is already in the city. Pushing the cart she recognise Truss, One of the warrior that was supposed to escort her. In a flash she remembers her mission, check her bag and notice that the Lords letter dissapeared. 

Truss: Oh you wake up, glad that you made it. I am bringning you to an old friend of mine she will help you recover from your wounds, her name is Hectora she is a cleric of St-Cuthbert, she usually hang around the Sleeping Swordfish with her follower. 


Thels what do you think? that would put her in the game and explain how she got those 2000xp.


----------



## Thels (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds fine to me. I'll rework that into her background in a bit. Should I move her over to the RG now? I've read a little from the start of the IC, but is it okay to read the entire IC or do you rather not have me know that?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes move her to the rogue gallery, and please read the IC if you want.


----------



## spinmd (Sep 3, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> spinmd, unfortunatly there is no place left.




No problem, if you need another player in the near future, feel free to message me.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2004)

Game is quite slow should I look for alternate? I would like to have this game running again.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2004)

I want to play the game, but my character is a little lost. He doesn't know what's going on, so its hard to take action. I am ready, just unsure. I've read most of the IC, but the character wouldn't know who started the fight, or why and who is in the right. 

Scotley


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2004)

Scotley I know that, and I can't wait to introduce the new player. 

Jarval won't be able to post for a while so I will NPC him

Storminator, Rayex are you still interested?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 13, 2004)

OK, I will start looking for alternates. I want this game to run again.

I am looking for two more players SpinMD if you are still interested I now have a spot for you


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2004)

Might be interested, will get back to you later today.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2004)

Bump..


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 16, 2004)

Ok for those still around I should be able to post in the IC thread tomorow, hope I can get this thing to roll


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## spinmd (Sep 17, 2004)

Just saw the thread again and if a high elf rogue/wizard is ok, I'm in and can a character ready to go by tomorrow.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 17, 2004)

Ok for the rogue/wizard


----------



## spinmd (Sep 19, 2004)

Great I will put him together tonight


----------



## Ashy (Sep 19, 2004)

EDIT: Need to look before I leap...


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 20, 2004)

Please do Ashy, this game is currently quite slow. I am waiting for Thael to continue. If by tomorrow morning he didn't post I will NPC him to keep this thing running


----------



## Ashy (Sep 20, 2004)

Weel, the thing is, I really want to find a home for my character Greebol (half-ogre wizard) - do you think that you could work him in???  The world seem a bit humanocentric to have a 1/2 ogre running around....  

(see the link in my sig)


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, half-ogre are tolerated in this world. If you read my other game, the village of Prumen, there is an NPC Half-Ogre living in a small village at the northern border of the country. He doesn't fit well with the villager, some are scared of him. He was the cook in a lumberjack camp and came to town once a weeks or so to buy food for the camp. 

So I have no problem with such a character. I don't see your signature, but if I remember correctly half-ogre have a +1 lvl adjustment making him a 1st level wizard.


----------



## spinmd (Sep 20, 2004)

*Character to Review*

Ok, here is the character for you to review.  Please tell me if this is acceptable, and if so, suggestions to be introduced into the story.

Brancista
Male High Elf Rogue 1/Illusionist 1

Experience: 2000 xp

Alignment: Neutral
Size: Medium
Age: 130
Height: 5’ 5”
Weight: 121 lbs
Eyes:  Green
Hair: Brown
Skin: Pale-skinned

HP: 10 [1d6+1d4+2]
AC: 13 [3 Dex], Touch 13, Flat-Footed 10
Speed: 30 ft.
Initiative: +7

Abilities
Str: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Dex: 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
Con: 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial]
Int: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Wis: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 points]

Combat
BAB: +0 / Grapple: +1
Masterwork Rapier +2 Melee (1d6+1, 18-20/x2) OR
Alchemical Silver Dagger +1 Melee (1d4, 19-20/x2) OR
Alchemical Silver Dagger +3 Ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10 ft. Range Increment) OR
Shortbow, masterwork arrows +4 Ranged (1d6, x3, 60 ft. Range Increment)

Saves
Fort +3 [+2 Rat Familiar, +1 Con]
Ref +5 [+2 base, +3 Dex]
Will +3 [+2 base, +1 Wis]

Feats
Improved Initiative [1st level]
Scribe Scroll [Class]
Alertness [when Slafala is within arm’s reach]
Simple Weapon Proficiency, plus hand crossbow, longsword, longbow, composite longbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, composite shortbow, and short sword [Class and Race)
Light Armor Proficiency [Class]

Skills
Appraise +5 (2 ranks, 3 Int)
Bluff +4 (4 ranks)
Concentration +2 (1 rank, 1 Con)
Decipher Script +8 (5 ranks, 3 Int)
Disable Devise +7 (4 ranks, 3 Int)
Disguise +4 (4 ranks)
Escape Artist +7 (4 ranks, 3 Dex)
Gather Information +2 (2 ranks)
Hide +5 (2 ranks, 3 Dex)
Knowledge (Arcana) +5 (2 rank, 3 Int)
Knowledge (Local) +5 (2 ranks, 3 Int)
Listen +3 (0 ranks, 1 Wis, 2 Racial) (+2 bonus when Slafala is within arm’s reach)
Move Silently +5 (2 ranks, 3 Dex)
Open Lock +6 (3 ranks, 3 Dex)
Perform (Act) +1 (1 rank)
Search +9 (4 ranks, 3 Int, 2 Racial)
Spellcraft +4 (1 rank, 3 Int) (+2 bonus to learn spells from the illusion school)
Spot +5 (2 ranks, 1 Wis, 2 Racial) (+2 bonus when Slafala is within arm’s reach)
Tumble +7 (4 ranks, 3 Dex)

Languages
Common
Draconic
Elven
Gnome
Orc

Racial Traits
Immunity to magical sleep effects and +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects
Low-Light Vision
If Brancista merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door, he is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if he were actively looking for it.

Class Abilities
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding: Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20. Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.  Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. A magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.  A rogue who beats a trap’s DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check can study a trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it (with her party) without disarming it.

Familiar
Slafala, Rat

Tiny Animal [Hit Dice: 2 (5 hp); Initiative: +2; Speed: 15 ft. (3 squares), climb 15 ft., swim 15 ft.; Armor Class: 15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13; Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–12; Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d3–4); Full Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d3–4); Space/Reach: 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.; Special Attacks: —; Special Qualities: Empathic Link, improved evasion, low-light vision, scent, share spells; Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +3; Abilities: Str 2, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 2; Skills: Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +14, Move Silently +10, Swim +10 Feats: Weapon Finesse
(Still needs to add my skills to familiar)

Spells Known
Specialist – Illusion
Prohibited Schools – Enchantment, Necromancy
0 – Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Flare, Ghost Sound (I), Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance
1 – Color Spray (I), Disguise Self (I), Expeditious Retreat, Mage Armor, Shield, True Strike

Spells Memorized (DC 13 + spell level)
0 – (3+1) Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Ray of Frost, Resistance, 
1 – (2+1) Color Spray, Disguise Self, Mage Armor

Equipment
On person
Cost 		Item						Weight
320 		Masterwork Rapier				(2 lb)
22 		Dagger, Alchemical Silver			(1 lb)
30 		Shortbow 					(2 lb)
121 		20 Masterwork Arrows 			(3 lb)
-- 		Traveler’s Outfit (Deep Blue)		(--)
5		Spell Component Belt			(2 lb)
2 		Backpack  					(2 lb)
8		---- Cold Weather Outfit			(7 lb)
15		---- Spellbook, Wizard’s			(3 lb)
30 		---- Thieves’ Tools 				(1 lb)
1		---- 2 Days Trail Rations 			(2 lb)
2		---- Sunrod 					(1 lb)
1 		Belt Pouch #1 				(0.5 lb)
1		---- Flint & Steel 				(--)
2		---- 2 Tindertwigs 				(--)
0.05		---- 5 Pieces of Chalk				(--)
1 		Belt Pouch #2 				(0.5 lb)
--		---- Slafala (Rat Familiar)			(1 lb)
0.1 		Sack #1 					(0.5 lb)
10		---- Flask Acid		 			(1 lb)
1		---- Caltrops 					(2 lb)
10		---- Silk Rope (50 ft.) 			(5 lb)
0.1 		Sack #2					(0.5 lb)
1		---- Case, Map or Scroll 			(0.5 lb)
75			---- Scroll, Color Spray, Disguise	(--)
			       Self, True Strike
75			---- Scroll, Enlarge Person, Feather	(--)
			       Fall, Magic Missile
100		---- 2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds		(0.2 lb)
50		---- Potion of Protection from Evil		(0.1 lb)
1 		Waterskin 					(4 lb)

15 ag, 7 sp, 5 cp						(0.54 lb)

Total Weight on person – 42.34 lb (Light Load)
Light Load – 43 lbs or less
Medium Load – 44 – 86 lbs (+3 Max Dex, -3 check penalty, 20 ft. speed, X4 run)
Heavy Load – 87 – 130 lbs (+1 Max Dex, -6 check penalty, 20 ft. speed, X3 run)

Appearance
Brancista is taller than most elves, standing at 5’ 5”.  His pale skin is sharply contrasted by the deep blue clothes that he prefers to wear.

Brancista is usually reserved in social situations, saying little and observing situations and people.  However, with close friends and comrades, he becomes quite atypical for an elf, and talks and jokes with them. 

Background
Brancista was born a citizen of Axyr, to two well-respected wizards.  His early childhood focused on preparing him for the intense study of the wizardly art, as it was with his father, and his father before him.  He studied ancient texts at the Great Library, deciphered mysterious languages, and learned about all things arcane.

Though he was a quick study and showed promise as a potential wizard, Brancista felt that there was something missing, that he was different than his peers.  While his peers would spend their off hours reviewing their lessons or practicing, Brancista would tinker with locks and other gadgets, or discreetly observe and follow people, to validate his conjectures about them.  During one of his “observational missions”, Brancista’s life plan came into sharp focus.  He had trailed one of his teacher’s to the Great Library, but had lost her amidst the many bookcases.  Not wanting to have the day be a complete waste, Brancista took some books down from the shelves to peruse them.  One of the books, entitled “The memoirs of a professional scout”, immediately caught his eye.  The book discussed the rather successful, but short by elven standards, career of a human scout, including the methods by which he found his success.  The book detailed the application of disguises, the use of illusions to aid scouting, and the best weapons to carry when the scouting takes a turn for the worse.  Brancista spent the rest of the day, reading and re-reading this book, as he thought how in tune he was with it.

Completely changed by the book, Brancista’s motivation and effort dropped dramatically in his wizard studies, as he spent all available hours building disguises and tailing people.  Only when the topics were centered on illusions, would Brancista’s interest pique, and he would dive into the lesson with complete and utter focus.  This continued for a decade before Brancista’s parents could no longer afford to ignore Brancista’s poor performance in his wizardly studies.  They presented him with a choice, to put his full effort into all of his wizardly studies, or leave.  Brancista chose to leave.

Finding himself an exile from his family, Brancista quickly tried to blend into his new surroundings.  He began to take odd jobs deciphering texts, building/repairing locks, and investigating people.  He also found himself, on occasion, in the employ of Axyrian militia, acting as a scout.  On his off hours, Brancista would work on more elaborate disguises and use his preliminary arcane training to experiment with illusions to enhance those disguises.  After several years of practice and honing his skills, Brancista mastered both the art of trailing people, scouting, and harnessing of magic, most notably the magic of illusions.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2004)

Pretty good. You can post it in the rogue gallery.


----------



## spinmd (Sep 21, 2004)

Character has been posted


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2004)

SpinMD if you look in the IC thread, it's already started for your character


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Well, half-ogre are tolerated in this world. If you read my other game, the village of Prumen, there is an NPC Half-Ogre living in a small village at the northern border of the country. He doesn't fit well with the villager, some are scared of him. He was the cook in a lumberjack camp and came to town once a weeks or so to buy food for the camp.
> 
> So I have no problem with such a character. I don't see your signature, but if I remember correctly half-ogre have a +1 lvl adjustment making him a 1st level wizard.




Here's the link:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1687659#post1687659

If you want me in, I am ready to roll!


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2004)

I really don't mind a Half-Ogre but have a few issue with the character

If I remember correctly half-ogre have a +1 level Adjustment, but since the player starts with 2000xp, you would be second level with 1000xp (after double checking that's Ok). I don't have my books but I am pretty sure Half-Ogre have a penality to Intelligence, so I am surprised to see an 18 in Intelligence, Isn't it the penality -4?
And aren't the hitpoint overboard, I don't remember if the Half-Ogre has racial hd. This guy seems very strong for a "3rd level" character.

Also I will probably adapt the background to make it fit with my homebrew.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

I would, of course, adapt the background to fit with your campaign.  

Here are the rules he was created under:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1662363&postcount=1

let me know!


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok the half -ogre description seems fine, just use a 32 point buy and adapt the story and I will start your adventure thread right away.

One other thing: you will have to change the familiar, only the richest and most noble wizard/sorcerer of Axyr could afford a construct familiar, unless you come up with something really good  . In Axyr an Half-Ogre cannot be part of the nobility or even access the central city because of his unpure bloodline.

Pure bloodlines are human, elves, halfling or any combination of these. Everything else is considered an inferior race. Only members of these three races can become noble in Axyr and enter the central city.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2004)

Ashy I added some stuff in my previous post


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, how bout we axe the familiar all together and you allow me to keep my stats "as is" (I really don't want to have to re-do all that crap!)    If you are worried about a powergamer, don't - I am the farthest thing from a "roll-player" that you will ever find.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2004)

Well I would prefer if you would redo the stat, should not be too much of hassle, a few bonus here and there. I am really bugged by the high stats, I already think that 32 point build is already very generous. Your Character has something like a 62 point build


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Weeelll, I really don't have the time to revamp the character, so if it is that big of a sticking point, I guess I'll hafta bow out.  Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok. no problem Ashy


----------



## spinmd (Sep 23, 2004)

*Other current players*

So, I have read all the associated threads (IC, OOC, RG) and I am unsure as to which characters are still active.  I think the active characters are:

Ivar Cadfael Human Battle Sorcerer [Jarvel]
Rell Sunharrow Half-Giant Soulknife [scotley]
Brancista Elven Rogue/Illusionist [Me]

Are any of the other players active, or are they all gone?


----------



## The Baron (Sep 23, 2004)

*I'll play!*

I'm itching to play a 3.5 game, and it looks like you guys need a Barbarian.

GRroOWR!  I'LL PLAY!  (that is, if you'll have me) 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Grorrin
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Obad-Hai

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +X (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 200
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +X (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 26 (2d12+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +X (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --/----
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +X (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +X (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +X (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 25%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +4          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Dwarven Waraxe         +6     1d10+2     20x3
Javelin                   +4     1d6+2      20x2
Kukri                     +4     1d4+2      18-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Elf

[B]Abilities:[/B] Fast movement, illiteracy (negated w/ 2 skill points), rage 1/day (7 rounds), Uncanncy Dodge

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Focus (Dwarven Waraxe)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 25     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      5    +2          +3 (-4 acp)
Jump                       5    +2          +3 (-4 acp)
Listen                     5    +0          +5
Survival                   5    +0          +5
Craft (Weaponsmith)        3    +1          +4 (+6 working with metal or stone)
*Literacty (cost: 2 skill points)

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Dwarven Waraxe        330gp   8lb
MW Breastplate           350gp   30lb
MW Hvy Wooden Shield     157gp   10lb
Potion CLW                50gp   1lb
Belt Pouch                 1gp   1/2lb
Javelins (2)               2gp   4lb
Kukri                      2gp   2lb	

[B]Total Weight:[/B]55.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 52
[B]Height:[/B] 4'02"
[B]Weight:[/B] 155lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Ruddy
```
*Appearance:* On its way

*Background:* On its way


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 23, 2004)

The Baron you are in, just post a background and I will introduce you


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 23, 2004)

The thread is still open...so I'm hoping there is still room?  If so would something like this be ok?

Morrison (Human Monk lvl 2) was raised in the remote monastery of (fill in appropriate). Left in the care of the monks, Morrison is an orphan, with no knowledge of who his parents were, and named by the monks for one of the founders of the monastery. While Morrison always had the ability to excel as a monk, his innate curiosity and adventurous spirit got him into trouble, time and again. Finally it became clear to the kindly abbot, Samuel, that Morrison was not meant for the monastic life, and so he asked his friend, Jonah, a cleric of the travel god (I would prefer a travel and war god, but it will need to be whatever is in your world), to help guide Morrison into the world. Since that time, Morrison's adventures have always led him back to the church of (travel god), and to the advice of Jonah.

To be clear, Morrison is now an ex-monk (he can no longer advance as a monk), who will become a cleric of the travel god. He will mostly be a fighter and healer.

Additional information for DM:



Spoiler



Morrison is actually the bastard child of a princess. The princess is from a kingdom that has serious invasion problems. Her father so strongly disaproved of the father (probably didnt have a big army to lend for fighting invaders), that the pregnancy was hidden and the child left at a remote monastery in another kingdom. The royal family would generally be considered "good", but certainly would move to protect the rights of the King's son, if they found out Morrison had left the monastery. Only the abbot, the King, the King's son, and the princess know what has happened. The identity of the father is entirely left up to you.



If you approve, I will post stats post haste


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 23, 2004)

RillianRP

Go ahead post your character. I like your background, it just gave me a good idea.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 23, 2004)

```
Name: Morrison
Class: Monk 2
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: (Need help?)

Str: 16 +3 (10p.)     Level: 2        XP: 2000
Dex: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 12 (2d8)
Con: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Grapple: +4     Dmg Red: --/----
Int: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: --
Wis: 16 +3 (10p.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: --
Cha: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     ACP: --          Spell Fail: --

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +3    15
Touch: 15              Flatfooted: 13

           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:       3     +0             +3
Ref:        3     +2             +5
Will:       3     +3             +6

Weapon                     Attack      Damage     Critical
Monk                          +4        1d6+3       20x2
     stunning fist 2xDay  DC 14 (10 + 1/2 lvl + Wis Bn) 
Javelin  (MWx1)               +5        1d6+3       20x2
           Normx2             +4
MW Greatsword                 +1        2d6+4      19-20x2

Languages: Axyr, Creal

Abilities: Evasion, Monk Unarmed combat, Flurry

Feats: Power Attack, Cleave (Human), Combat Reflexes (monk), Stunning Fist (monk)

Skill Points: 25     Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc        Total
Balance                  5      +2      +2 Syn    +9 
Jump                     5      +2      +2 Syn    +9
Listen                   5      +3                +8
Spot                     5      +3                +8
Tumble                   5      +2      +2 Syn    +9

Equipment:               Cost    Weight
MW Greatsword            350gp   8lb
MW Javelin               301gp   2lb
Javelin (x2)               2gp   4lb
Potion CLW(x2)           100gp   2lb
Dagger                     2gp   1lb
Flint and Steel            1gp   -
Monk's Outfit              -     -
Backpack                   2gp   2lb
   Bedroll                 1sp   5lb
   Rations, trail(x5)     25sp   5lb
          Days Used:
  10 candles               5cp   -
  Case, map or scroll      1gp   .5lb
  Chalk, 1pc               1cp   -
  Fishhook                 1sp   -
  Grappling Hook           1gp   4lb
  Rope, silk 50ft         10gp   5lb
  Hammer                   5sp   2lb
  Ink, 1oz                 8gp   -
  Inkpen                   1sp   -
  Lantern, Bullseye       12gp   3lb
  Mirror, Small Steel     10gp   .5lb
  Oil, 2x 1pint flask      2sp   2lb
  Oil, 2x 1pint skin       2sp   2lb
  Paper, 5x sheets         2gp   -
  Piton x 8                8sp   4lb
  Pouch, belt              1gp   .5lb
  Sack x 3                 3sp   1.5lb
  Sealing Wax              1gp   1lb
  Sewing Needle            5sp   -
  Soap                     5sp   1lb
  5 empty vials            5gp   .5lb
  Waterskin                1gp   4lb
  Whetstone                2cp   1lb
Total Weight:61.5lb      Money: 88gp 06sp 02cp
Backpack weight: 44.5lb
Carried weight: 17lb

                      Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:           76    153   230  460  1150

Age: 19
Height: 6'04"
Weight: 210lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Skin: Tan
```


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok so Morrison is posted above.  However, I was unsure how to do hit points, so I just chose a random number.  Also, I need to know if there is a god with the domains of war and travel (and if Morrison would be more appropriate as a cleric with alignment CG or NG, I put my preferred).  If not, I need to know if we can invent one (preferably one who uses greatsword), or who the travel god is, and what his portfolio and beliefs are.

Also, I can fill out Morrison's background with a few pages, or leave it as is, or something in between, let me know your preference.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 23, 2004)

For simplicity I decided to use the core book gods. So pick the one who fits your need without worring about the weapon, I will adapt something to let you have the great sword.

Also you have 12 HP and the common tongue is the Axyrian and I give you Creal for free. Morrison's monastery is located in a southern colony of the empire. The Creal empire was defeated by Axyr a few century ago and lived in peace since then under the protection of Axyr. The Creal people are dark skined (Think Indu). They beleive in Humanity. Their priest are Monks/psion, who beleive true power can only be found within someone self. I will assume that you were initially trained within this philosophy but eventually discovered the gods and converted to [Need to tell me the god I don't have my book].

From there you took a boat and started your journey. Your first destination Axyr, center of the world. You got there by boat, [if you want a description of the port read the IC thread, one of the old player arrived in Axyr by boat]. Your story will begin when you put your foot in the port.

What do you think?


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm fairly amenable to whatever you would like.  I need to ask some clarification, and make some suggestions (but its fine if you say no  ).

Mechanics first: Fharlanghn is the only core god with the Travel domain...and he doesnt have the War domain (I was thinking a sort of wandering dogooder hero god), but if you wanna stick with core I can make do with Fharlanghn (Travel and LUck are nice).  You dont really need to worry about the greatsword, I will probably pick up at least one level of fighter...eventually.

Now on to background:  Are you saying that Morrison would be of the Creal race (or would he be from some other place you havent mentioned)?  The original intention was that his mother's homeland was either embattled or recently conquered, and that she, her brother, and her father still lived.  The rest works great, allowing for the interesting complexity that a monk abbot (Samuel), who believes in power from the self, is close friends with a cleric of Fharlanghn (Jonah, Morrison's current mentor).  Also, you should decide if Jonah is in Creal or Axyr (at least for the moment).

Finally, would you like additional background?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry, when I designed this world I initially used the FR gods. I DMed a lot in FR in 1st and 2nd edition. So I am not too familiar with the GreyHawk god. After Reading the description Fharlanghn is fine. In Creal, soon after the empire took control, the land became lawless. Axyr was only interested in the gold that could be found in the country and only protected and ruled those area. During this period travelling was extremely unsafe in the unpatrolled part of the world. So much that a lot of people stoped traveling, business became slow. The priest of Fharlanghn losing wealth and prestige among the population (Most travelers and merchant will often prey and give donation to their temple) decided that it was time to act. They created a special "knigthly" order to protect the traveller and restore the peace. In a few years the roads were safe again. These successes, gave their high priest tremendous power among the local and within the local church. Slowly the local Fharlangh churches shifted towards NG. Their "knights" were called the "Horizon's Protectors" mostly made of Paladin of Freedom (From UA) , Rangers, fighters and cleric. 
The rich Axyrian business comunity noticing how important they were becoming and how useful they were (They were opening up business road for free), decided to promote the church among the population and were providing the fighting order a lot of money to help them keep the road safe. These warriors are elite warrior and usually travel in very small group or among business caravan. 

Morisson, is not a Creal, he is from somewhere else, he looks a lot like an Axyrian tall with dark hair and relatively dark white skin (think spanish but taller). He isn't axyrian though, he just looks like a true blooded Axyrian. 

You and Jonah (an Axyrian Priest of Fharlang who moved to Creal because he was in need of adventure) left for Axyr. Jonah is returning to the capital to provide a report of the situation of the church in Creal. He invited you, as a student of Fharlang, you could learn a lot from this trip to Froglarsh (The master temple). The way your faith is practiced in Creal is not in line with the practice in Axyr. Jonah report could have a big impact on the futur of the church in Creal. During the whole trip (about 2 months by boat) you wonder what Jonah will tell to the Great Explorer, will he lie or not?

What do you think? does it fits what you are looking for?


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, that's amazing 

Sounds like we are ready to go.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 29, 2004)

Scotley in order to NPC Jarval and Thael as less as possible I will complete the day at the restaurant. Jarval is stuck with RL issue preventing from posting until Mid-October and Thael dissapeared from the board. It probably won't take 2 weeks to complete the restaurant scene. 

If those two don't reapears, I will find a way to put you back in the story. 

Hope you are Ok with this


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2004)

No problem. I have a busy weekend coming up anyway. I'll check in Monday and see where we are. 

Scotley


----------



## spinmd (Oct 20, 2004)

Work has been really busy this week, I will post an IC reply this evening.  Apologize for the delay.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks, I will wait for your reply Spinmd. Looks like Thaels completly dissapeared from the boards. I might start recruiting soon


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 26, 2004)

Scotley are you still in? Sorry if it took so long.

I will also need two new players.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Scotley are you still in? Sorry if it took so long.
> 
> I will also need two new players.




I'm in. Just waiting patiently. I like my character a lot and I hope you can get a reliable group. 

Scotley


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

Are you all gone or simply waiting for me to continue the story. Sorry if it is the case because I was also waiting for you to continue but rereading the main thread I figure that I should post. 

I will post a bit later


----------



## Legildur (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm not really sure of the status of your recruiting, but I'd be keen to join a good homebrew world.  I don't have UA, but I do have the 3 core books, CW and CD.  I don't go for psionics much, so it would pretty much be a standard character.

In terms of reliability, I post daily (or more often if everyone is around) for my PbEM character and he has been in play since late 1996.

I'm pretty flexible about character and race and would happily fill a hole with whatever is required.  Typically I favour fighters and rogues, but my tabletop games characters are a dwarven monk and an elven druid to try and vary things a bit.

I'll read the rest of the thread(s) and check back later.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

Any Warrior would be welcomed, but feel free to play what you want


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 28, 2004)

Hiya,

I'm still here, but wasn't sure what to do next...I was waitin for you or spinmd to post next.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 29, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Any Warrior would be welcomed, but feel free to play what you want




No probs.  And some guidance on race would be welcomed.  That is, what is going to fit in with the rest.

As best as I can tell, it's a 32 point buy.  But what level and starting wealth are you happy with?

Also, how are hit points organised?  I get the idea that it is the average method after 1st level (eg 5 then 6 alternating for d10 hit die classes).


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

2nd level. 

average method after the first

2nd level recommanded wealth I think it's 900 gp.

any races would fit but human, elves and halfling are considered the pure races in Axyr. Other race don't have any problem except when dealing with the high nobility and bourgeoisie. 

For more info you can read the various associated thread


----------



## Legildur (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm thinking dwarven fighter at this stage.  Probably a waraxe specialist.  Do you have issues against me using Races of Stone (from WotC)?

Probable background is part of a dwarven scouting party that was ambushed by slavers.  As the sole survivor of the ambush, he was distrusted by his local clan for failing to do more or not dying alongside them.  Eventually driven out and forced to seek a living on his own away from others of his race.

Generally suspicious of others, particularly other dwarves, and secretive about his past due to his previous experiences.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok with race of stone. 

What do you think In this world there is a large Dwarven comunity located about 700 miles west from Axyr. You would probably come from Mornal a large trading city. You fought Axyrian traders. In your exil you had to cross 400 miles of desert passing through the city of Al Arhaq. Then through the hill of Vengor and you finally reached Axir. You are now resting at the sleeping swordfish hoping to find something exciting.

What happened during your trip is up to you.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 30, 2004)

Yup.  That works fine for me.  I'll expand on the background a little further.

I was also considering multiclassing as either a Ranger or Barbarian (which would also help with the cross-country travel in the background).  Do you have any restrictions on that?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 30, 2004)

Not at all.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 30, 2004)

I have the character basics ready to go based on your guidelines.  Still plenty of gaps to fill, but at least it is a start.  I'll grab one of the templates from the Rogues Gallery and pretty it up once I have dotted the i's and crossed the t's.  The background you already have a brief sketch of, but I'll develop that further.

Makas

Str: 16, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 7.

Bbr1/Ftr1 (using the racial substitution fighter level from Races of Stone)

Neutral Good

Hit Points: 2d12+6 = 24

Saves (+2 racial bonus v spells and spell-like effects): Fort +7, Ref +1, Will +1

Fast Movement (30ft)
Rage 1/day

Light, medium, and heavy armor proficiencies
Shield proficiency (including Tower Shield)
Martial Weapon proficiency
Dwarf traits

Feats: Axe Focus, Power Attack (might switch this out, but so many choices!)

Skills (ranks only): Climb 3, Craft (weaponsmithing) 3, Heal (cc) 2, Jump 3, Knowledge (dungeoneering) 4, Listen 3, Spot (cc) 2, Survival 4.

Equipment (700gp so far): masterwork dwarven waraxe, masterwork breastplate, heavy steel shield.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 30, 2004)

Are you still looking for more people?. And if you are what roles in the party are filled?.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 1, 2004)

Mithran
1 more and you can take whatever you want. 

The others
SpinMD seems to have dissapeared. This game hasn't been able to start. Every player that get into it seems to disapear from the boards a few days/week later. It's becoming increasingly difficult for me to readjust. 

I will try again.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 1, 2004)

Changed one feat.  I will develop description tonight.  I'm unsure about Deity and languages and you may need to adjust those.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Makas
[B]Class:[/B] Bbr1/Ftr1
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 2000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1  (5p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 24 (2d12+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3  (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1  (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Poison/Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B]  7 -2  (1p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +3          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
dwarven waraxe            +7     1d10+3     20x3
throwing axe              +3     1d6+3      20x2
sling                     +3     1d4+3      20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Terran, Undercommon.

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60ft, Stonecunning, Weapon familiarity, Stability,
+2 racial bonus against poison, spells, and spell-like effects, +1 racial
bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids, +4 Dodge bonus to AC
against giant types, +2 racial bonus to Appraise and craft checks for
stone and metal, proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with
all armor (light, medium, and heavy armor) and all shields (including tower
shields), Fast Movement (Ex), Rage 1/day (Ex), Axe Focus (Ex).

[B]Feats:[/B] Axe Focus, Endurance.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 28       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise (stone & metal)   0    +2    +2    +4
Climb                      3    +3          +6
Craft (weaponsmithing)     3    +2    +2    +7
Heal (cc)                  2    +1          +3
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  4    +2          +6
Jump                       3    +3          +6
Listen                     3    +1          +4
Search (stonework)         0    +2    +2    +4
Spot (cc)                  2    +1          +3
Survival                   4    +1          +5
Swim                       0    +3   -12    -9


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Dwarvencraft Waraxe     630gp    8lb
Sling                     0gp    0lb
Sling bullets (10)        1sp    5lb
Throwing Axe              8gp    2lb

Breastplate             200gp   30lb
Heavy steel shield       20gp   15lb

Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Bedroll                   1sp    5lb
Grappling hook            1gp    4lb
Hammer                    5sp    2lb
10 pitons                 1gp    5lb
Belt pouch                1gp  0.5lb
100ft silk rope          20gp   10lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
Whetstone                 2cp    1lb
Explorer's outfit         0gp    0lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]93.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 15gp 2sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   230   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 54
[B]Height:[/B] 4'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] brown
[B]Skin:[/B] deep tan
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* Makas spent much of his adolescence exploring his homeland and some of the deeper cave systems.  Though, being slightly short of temper and not overly popular at the best of times, much of this was carried out in isolation.  As his ability and confidence grew, he gradually ranged farther from home and learned more of the deeper cave systems, often encountering some of the longer range reconaissance patrols of his homeland.  Some of these patrols even took him along and taught him how to use the weapons and armor familiar to all dwarves.  He took a particular liking to the waraxe, admiring it's shape, style and the damage it could deal out in trained hands.

One unfortunate event turned his life upside down.  Makas convinced a small group of friends, including a cousin, to join him exploring a distant cave system.  To reach it required some overland travel.  A day out from Mornal, the group was ambushed by some Axyrian traders seeking to capture some dwarven slaves.  Outnumbered and with no chance to fight their way out, Makas chose to flee in order to tell what happened.  He did not see enough to know whether the rest of the group perished or was captured.

On return to Mornal, he was held to blame for leading the others astray.  The recriminations from even his own family and his own guilt grew too strong and he chose to leave his home city rather than live as an outsider amongst his own people.  In his own mind he had some ridiculous notion of freeing those friends who may have been captured and exacting a bloody revenge on the traders.  But without any real knowledge of what he was seeking, Makas left some days later without a word.

A great uncle, a weaponsmith, obviously guessed what he intended and intercepted him as he sort to leave the city. And without a single word being said, he gave to Makas a fine dwarvencraft waraxe to hang on his back.

Knowing only that the description of his attackers branded them as Axyrian traders, Makas set out for the great city of Axir.  In all, his travels took him across 400 miles of desert passing through the city of Al Arhaq where he spent a time as a smith's assistant.  His encounters were generally neither overly exciting or dangerous.  However, one enounter with two bandits near the Hill of Vengor did allow him to blood the gifted waraxe and resulted in a gashed calf on his right leg that has left him with a slight limp, but in much better shape than the bandits.

Finally Makas reached Axir.  Though very unsure about his next steps.  He is currently resting at the Sleeping Swordfish hoping that fate will lend a hand.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright I'll come up with something, but what PC's are still here is the main thing I was asking.

And I hope not to dissapear on you.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2004)

The Half-Giant Soul-Knife is still in. I can't speak for any of the others. 

Scotley


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 1, 2004)

The warrior cleric (Monk/Cleric, maybe some fighter along the way) is still in (though he may be arrested soon  ).


----------



## Mithran (Nov 2, 2004)

> ```
> [B]Name:[/B] Calondor
> [B]Class:[/B]      Bard
> [B]Race:[/B]       Half-elf
> ...




How's this DarkMaster?.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

Both new characters are accepted post them in the rogue gallery, I should restart the IC thread in a few days, the sooner the better


----------



## Legildur (Nov 2, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Both new characters are accepted post them in the rogue gallery, I should restart the IC thread in a few days, the sooner the better




Done.  Makas is in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

Mithran, I was just reviewing the character in some adjustment for the skills are wrong. You also forgot to add your Half-elf bonus and your Half-elf ability


----------



## Mithran (Nov 2, 2004)

Skills and special half elf stuff noted and changed. Also got the character posted in the gallery, hope to start soon.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 5, 2004)

I should be able to start back this weekend or monday, sorry for the delay


----------



## Mithran (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok I noticed the IC thread has started up again, or never stopped or something. Any way, how are we introducing new characters?.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2004)

Read the main thread made it cheap quick and easy


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry for the poor quality of my latest post. I wrote it very quickly in between two meetings. But I really wanted to have this thing rolling again.

I usually tries to adapt my stories to reflect as many as I can background story. This time it will be centered on the "wannabe" cleric of Fhralang. Hopefully everyone will shine. 

I am happy to see that the group has a social character, It will create interesting social interactions.

Hopefully most of you won't dissapear after a week or two. I should be able to post at least once a day during the week but can't promise anything on the weekends.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 10, 2004)

Hopefully RillianRP didn't dissapear for good  . 

Things should get interesting.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 10, 2004)

It look's that way DarkMaster, glad I got in on this game. And I can understand trying to get this restarted quick so the fast-forward is fine.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 12, 2004)

I'll be out of contact for 36 hours.  Darkmaster, please NPC Makas until then.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Darkmaster,

I just want to make sure that I am not totally misinterpreting things.  We have been hired by the church (or in my case assigned) to clear this road of bandits.  As the first step, we are supposed to guard some weapons being delivered to a garrison to help patrol the road.

Now, suddenly, Nadour has become very nervous.  He and his soldiers are drawing weapons and threatening to attack us if we touch the boxes or even question their actions.

My gut tells me that Nadour is guilty of something (and possibly the soldiers as well).  When you add the fact that he is the only survivor of a bandit attack, it makes me suspect that he is involved.  My inclination is to force the issue now, because Morrison was unable to find signs of any enemies, and who knows what is ahead (the village may be the bandits).

Anyway, please tell me if I am totally off base here, maybe I am missunderstanding something.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

No you are not completly off base. I know I haven't been clear, So let me clarify. Your first task is to make this road safe again by whatever means, that include delivering weapons to the local militia/garrison. Obviously delivering the weapon is not the end of it, will the locals even with the weapons be strong enough to fight against the unknown threats, is there a real threat, why is Nadour and the soldiers nervous, is the village controlled by the bandits? These are all valid questions.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

Also my adventure usually contains a lot of mystery and intrigue and not a lot of dungeon crawl. Guess I should have told people before they signed up.

I personnally get bored too quickly with hack and slash and dungeon crawl, not judging or saying nobody should like that, I am just mentioning that it's not my style.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 18, 2004)

I like this style of play just fine 

As I said before, I'm new to PbP so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't misinterpreting things because I couldn't see your face, or hear your voice.

So, based on what you said....back to the in-character thread.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

I will change the title of the the IC thread to reflect the current adventure better.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 19, 2004)

Not that it should make a huge difference, but I just wanted to remind you that you never gave Morrison XP for the bar fight.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

Don't worry that will be taken into consideration when I distribute the XP.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 26, 2004)

sorry for the slow posting I am currently moving and taking a course at work so my internet will be extremely limited for the rest of the week. My provider cut my internet 5 days too early and mess up with the normal phone. The noise prevent my dial up to work so no internet from home either. 

Next week things should slowly starts to go back to normal.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 3, 2004)

Moving is taking more time than I taught, I hope you can understand.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 27, 2004)

I'll be out of town for a couple days, and not likely to have access to the Internet.  I'm happy for Makas to be NPCd in the meantime.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 30, 2004)

Will wait for RillianRp and Mithran before I continue


----------



## Legildur (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm back - for the moment.  Makas has nothing meaningful to add at this point.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok, Vacation are over and I should post on a more regular fashion. I took some time to refine the plot hopefully you will enjoy it.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2005)

Excellent. My holiday madness has subsided as well.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 26, 2005)

Gonna get you guy's back into this I think that's enough of Calondor being the only one doing anything.


----------



## Mithran (Jan 28, 2005)

I had the thought that we might not want to go through this whole bit in detail if that's the case Calondor is really just talking to people trying to gather any information he can while he's waiting in line.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Darkmaster did you not notice my post or what exactly?. I'm just checking to make sure it's not a problem on my end.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry Mithran, I just rectified the situation


----------



## Mithran (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow Calondor is screwed. lol


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 24, 2005)

Work taking a lot of time these days, I will try to post soon.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 27, 2005)

So is Calondor stabilised or what exactly now?.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 28, 2005)

He is stabilised but unless he is magically healed or seen by a more competent healer he won't be on his feets anytime soon. (I am slightly house ruling here  ).


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 2, 2005)

I will wait another day, for RillianPA before moving on


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 2, 2005)

Um, didnt realize you were waiting for me...let me take a look again


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 8, 2005)

RillianPA, I checked the SRD you are right 1 points every hour not minute like I remembered. 

Anyway with that hit on the wall she is still unconcsious.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 8, 2005)

NP, just wanted to check to see if she was part troll or something


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 10, 2005)

I think by the end of this adventure, Morrison may raise a small force and wipe out this town.  I mean so far we have met: Racist Guards, unethical mercs, Drug Dealers, Assassins, and an Angry Mob.  All we are missing is slavers and occultists (and I expect them soon).  I really think it would be simpler to just wipe out the town, and let the exiles restart it.

Oh well, the trials of not being neutral to evil.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 22, 2005)

So what is the plan to get the baker. It's around supper time and there are probably at least a few customer in the shop.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 23, 2005)

Could I assume that you all head towards the shop, and try to convince the baker to follow you?


----------



## Mithran (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess, though like I said IC I don't think we should all crowd into the shop. lol


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 23, 2005)

Then what's your plan?


----------



## Mithran (Mar 23, 2005)

The plan would be we all go to the bakers but only one or two go in at first.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm going to give Morrison his first level of Cleric (of Fharlanghn), taking domains War and Travel.  We agreed that the War feats would apply to Greatsword.  Please let me know if you have any problems with this...and I will keep a copy of the current stats, so that I can revert and change if necessary.
Thanks


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

No problem Rillian


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2005)

Rell is updated with a second level of Soul knife. I will likely give him a level of Psychic Warrior if he lives to make another level.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 6, 2005)

Great, thank you 

A couple of quick questions....

Are Morrison's Prepared Spells, well... Prepared?  

Am I correct that we gain 1/2 HD per level after 1st, so that I really only have 16 hit points?  Just feels so wimpy.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

No the spell are not prepared until next morning, but he can cast cure spell in the empty slot. 

And usually with a Con of 10 you can't expect much. Also it's 17 HP = 8+4+5


----------



## Legildur (Apr 7, 2005)

Makas has just taken his second level of Fighter (and 2 feats to go with it - so many options...).

Hit points are now looking healthy when combined with an adequate armor class (being using the average hit point method for levels 2 and 3); and the 16 Con helps there.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 7, 2005)

I updated Calondor with his third level of bard earlier today. Note the synergy from sense motive and bluff that effect Diplomacy. Just in case you happen to wonder where the heck the bonuses come from)


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 7, 2005)

Legildur Makas has 33HP = 12 + 6(d12-) + 6(d10+) + 9(Con)

Scotley Rell has 3 skill points more for a total of (4+1)x4+(4+1) = 25
I only calculated 22


----------



## Legildur (Apr 7, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Legildur Makas has 33HP = 12 + 6(d12-) + 6(d10+) + 9(Con)



Fixed.  Thanks.  And here I was thinking that I had been careful......


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2005)

Corrected, I must have shorted Rell as the initial posting. 
Thanks.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 7, 2005)

Legildur Makas has 4 skills rank too many I think


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 7, 2005)

Another thing +1 skill points for Morrison, you forgot the +1 for being human


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 7, 2005)

Cool, its always great to "find" extra skill points


----------



## Legildur (Apr 8, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Legildur Makas has 4 skills rank too many I think



I just double checked it and it is all fine as best as I can tell.

Probably the confusion is because I have listed Survival twice - once as a generic skill, and a second time to reflect the synergy bonus from the Knowledge skill as the bonus is environmentally specific.  So it is still only 4 ranks in total for Survival, but just shown twice.  Sorry about that.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 8, 2005)

Dang, I wish our characters knew each other better.  I would love to use the "Rell tear his arms off." bluff...someone remind me to use that later.

LOL


----------



## Mithran (Apr 8, 2005)

Hehe, yeah that'll be fun. I feel left out though.. all I can threaten to do is beat them to death with a mandolin.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 8, 2005)

Have you seen:

http://www.giantitp.com/cgi-bin/GiantITP/ootscript

You could always sing to us "La, La, Sense the Motive, Sense the Motive...."

Of course, the pitiful thing is that you could just aid another for most skills, and get just as good a benefit


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 8, 2005)

Talking of sense motive, I play that someone who fails a check by a large margin can actually think they rolled high. For example someone rolling a bluff +20 against a sense motive 5 will lead the people trying to sense motive to beleive they can trust the bluffer.

I am happy with how the game is going, keep the good work and the high frequency of posting.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 8, 2005)

Rillian: Yeah I just got that ability this level I think. Prepare for "Bluff, Bluff bluff the ogre! bluff bluff bluff...."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2005)

Rell will be happy to play the 'bad cop' role any time. If we spend the next few years in prison thanks to that witch, then I'm sure our characters will get to know each other better.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

If anyone wants to contact me by email to talk about the game or have concerns if I suddenly dissapears you can contact me at

philippe_barraud"at"msn"dot"com


----------



## Mithran (Apr 13, 2005)

Just to inform every one I am still around and watching the game I just need a bit more info about my surroundings before I make my next post.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 13, 2005)

What type of info do you want?


----------



## Mithran (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry that post was before you made that last IC post, so I had no idea what the conditions were like. 

I would like to know how my new spells work though do I get the new slots and my new spells known or what?


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 13, 2005)

You got your new spell and spell slot since you don't need to prepare them. 

Morrison on the other hand must spend 15 minutes of prayer to prepare the new slots.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 15, 2005)

I will be unable to post to the game again until late monday or tuesday.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 15, 2005)

Darkmaster, is there a reason you dont mention Morrison at all in your last post?
Also, we know where the 2 entrances to the town are.  Shouldnt we be able to tell which road heads generally in the right direction?  Its not like this is a large city or anything.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2005)

RillianPA, I will try later today to edit the post with Morrison part, I don't know why I forgot about him. 

You are right about the right direction, I just wanted to say that you don't know what is the fastest way out. Some of the streets might also be dead end.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 15, 2005)

Sounds good, thank you 

Guess he is just forgettable (  I must not be writing him very well. (j/k)


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2005)

No you are doing fine. I don't know what happened to me.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2005)

Rillian the post was updated


----------



## Mithran (Apr 21, 2005)

I meant Calondor took his position more as "He get's in when he is supposed to" rather than "He get's in the wagon first" but I'll go ahead this way if you want.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 25, 2005)

DarkMaster - How tall are the walls of the town?  How far are Morrison and Rell from the gate right now?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 1, 2005)

I am waiting for Morrison action to continue


----------



## RillianPA (May 5, 2005)

I wanted to check a couple things before my next post.  

The gate was 400' from cover, and Morrison spent a round running...that should put him 120' from the gate, and 280' from cover.  But you have us at 340'.

Also, I wanted to double check that I can spontaneously cast Cure spells.

Thanks


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2005)

Yes you can and sorry I assumed you were making double move to keep your Dex bonus to AC.


----------



## Mithran (May 14, 2005)

Hey, just thought I'd poke around and tell you I'm still watching Darkmaster.


----------



## Mithran (May 24, 2005)

I am going to be unable to post again until some time thursday (The 26th of may). So NPC me or just say I'm really quiet as you see fit. Sorry about this but real life is attacking.


----------



## RillianPA (May 24, 2005)

Darkmaster:  Morrison and Rell are planning to head back to the rebel camp.  Unless something happens or gets in our way, that is our destination (or unless Scotley disagrees?).


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2005)

Ok I guessed I missed that part.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

No disagreement here.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 2, 2005)

I've been waiting for a reply about Jonah before having Calondor tell the story. I can change and go ahead with the story if I need to...


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd say go ahead.  Darkmaster can always throw in the response when ready.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 7, 2005)

I've just been waiting for Calandor to tell his story.  I doubt that Makas will have much to add to it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 21, 2005)

Just to let you know that I am still alive, I just don't have a lot of time these days for updates, I will try to post soon.


----------



## RillianPA (Jul 27, 2005)

Darkmaster - Its been almost a month since your last post.  Will you be returning soon, or ever?  You seem to be online regularly, did you forget about us?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 30, 2005)

My posting on this board almost come to an halt. Sorry I just had a new baby last month and think got quite rough at work. I do wish to continue this game and hope you can understand the long pause. 

Again I am really sorry.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new baby. It can put a damper on gaming. My son just had his first birthday, so I understand what it can be like.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 1, 2005)

Congratulations, and I understand about the baby thing. Though it would have been good if you left a message about the whole thing as I was thinking about clearing this game off my subscription list.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for not doing it. You are right I should have posted something.

Scotley this is my second, in less than three years I forgot how demanding they can be. I am planning on posting an update soon. I wanted to post something tonight but I am just too tired.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 22, 2005)

Legildur are you still in the game or I should start to look for an alternate?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 13, 2005)

Anyone still in?


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2005)

Uhh, why am I subscribed to this thread all of a sudden?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 13, 2005)

You used to be one of the player .


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmm, yeah, I see now. Sort of odd that I get a notification now and not earlier. I haven't looked in here for a long time.

Mmh, checking up here makes me wanna play, but knowing myself I'll find myself without enough time sooner or later


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 13, 2005)

Strange indeed, perhaps it explain why the four player are completly silent all of a sudden. 

If you ever feel like joining the game I could incorporate a 5th player easily. But only if you think you have enough time.


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2005)

Do now, but that might be completely different in a month or three, so I better don't.

Oh well, GL with the game!


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm still here, waitin for Calondor to respond...maybe he missed it?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm still in as well waiting for Calondor.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 15, 2005)

RillianPA, Scotley,

are you in another game with Legildur or Mithran? I suspect there might be a problem with the registrations. I will try to send them email.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2005)

Oddly, I'm only in a game with RillianPA. (I'm looking forward to playing together again if our characters ever get together.   ) Perhaps they have an email address in their profile?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2005)

Legildur, nobody ever told you that it was dangerous to fight a druid in the wood


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 10, 2005)

Just to let you know that I am on a business trip and won't be able to update until Thursday


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, have a good trip.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok I am back. So the group will head for the mine. I don't have time tonight to post but I will assume that you will travel back to the village walking as steathly as possible in the woods. 

Also what will you tell the rebel about your next action.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 3, 2005)

Just to let you know that I am still alive but don't have much time to post these day. I will try to post something in the coming days.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 11, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Legildur, nobody ever told you that it was dangerous to fight a druid in the wood



LOL! Of course, of course.  Sorry, I only check this thread sporadically.  Anyway, I would have gotten a good start on Yv'vus had I remembered to Rage before throwing the handaxe!  It would have disrupted his Entangle spell, and then things would have got interesting   

You speculated earlier that Rillian or Scotley might be in another game with me.  I don't think so, as this is the only PbP game I have.  I do have a long running (10 years) PbEM game and live games every 2 weeks, though.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll be out of touch until early next week, please npc my character as needed.


----------

